

Show HN: We are building an Uber for laundry - Jmetz1
http://washioapp.com
Hi Guys,
We are building an Uber for laundry. Please help us out and join our beta.  Thanks for your support.
J
======
NonEUCitizen
How much do you charge? Can you put a numeric dollar figure right on your
front page instead of (or perhaps next to) where you say "Save up to 30%
versus traditional wash and fold. With door-to-door service!" ? Thanks.

~~~
Jmetz1
HI Non-EU Citzen, pricing changes per market so there is no unviversal rate.
It is however up to 30% cheaper than standrad fluff and fold locations near
you. (depending on where you are ;)

~~~
NonEUCitizen
How much for Sunnyvale, Mountain View, or Palo Alto?

